# Scarfing



## Wernddu (1 Nov 2019)

I am trying to restore an old mule chest. It is very old and the legs have rotted unevenly on the bottom. People used to wash the stone floors with water etc.

How can I restore the original height of the legs? Some are shorter than others.


----------



## MikeG. (1 Nov 2019)

So long as it works with the pattern/ design, I'd make everything the height of the shortest front leg/ foot. Cut the other front foot down to that height, and then do whatever you need to to the back feet to make them the same.


----------



## Wernddu (2 Nov 2019)

Unfortunately, there is a shaped piece of wood in front of the longest leg which is attached via a mortise and tenon joint to a cross piece above.


----------



## Wernddu (2 Nov 2019)

This piece is too long to enable the shortening of this piece.


----------



## Trevanion (2 Nov 2019)

Have you thought about making some kind of wooden caps to go on the bottom of the legs to help get them all the same height again?


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2019)

Trevanion":2xjv3wuo said:


> Have you thought about making some kind of wooden caps to go on the bottom of the legs to help get them all the same height again?



That would be my solution, save any further destruction of chest.



With existing feet just stood in pockets no need for any fixing either.


----------

